# Odenwald Bike Marathon (OBM) 2008



## King-of-LA (29. Mai 2008)

Hey, wollt mal fragen wer alles von euch mit fährt. Hätte nämlich auch Interesse an der Kurzstrecke. Gegebenenfalls kann man sich ja mal zum gemeinsamen testfahren verabreden.

Mfg. Michael


----------



## promises (29. Mai 2008)

Hast du Infos dazu ?
Würde bei mir noch in den Plan passen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## King-of-LA (29. Mai 2008)

http://www.odenwald-bike-marathon.de/informationen/index.php

da müsstest du alles finden was du an Infos brauchst


----------



## Robert MTB (29. Mai 2008)

Bin auch bei der Kurzdistanz dabei


----------



## King-of-LA (11. Juni 2008)

Ich hoffe nur das mein neues Bike früh genug kommt das ich damit noch ein bisschen trainieren kann


----------



## pfalzbube (11. Juni 2008)

Hallo,

bin letztes Jahr gefahren Langstrecke und hat spass gemacht, Organisation war nicht ganz so toll und es hätte auch ein par mehr Starter sein können aber Strecke liegt mir uns Wetter war super. Da die Langstrecke mehr oder weniger 3x Kurzstrecke ist wäre ich auch dabei wenns zeitlich passt.

Pfalzbube


----------



## King-of-LA (16. Juli 2008)

Das die Organisation schlecht ist hab ich hier schon öfter gelesen 
Nächste Woche kommt hoffentlich endlich mein neues Bike, dann werd ich mir die Umgebung des OBM mal genauer anschauen


----------



## Stollen-Reifen (16. Juli 2008)

Hallo ZUsammen, 

ich kann mich pfalzbube nur anschließen, die Strecke ist echt klasse, 
wenn das Wetter mitspielt. 
Ich fand die Orga nicht so schlecht. War nicht herausragend aber eigentlich ok, Verpflegung und Streckenbeschliderung ok....

Werde die Langstrecke dieses Jahr wieder in Angriff nehmen. 

Grüße
SR


----------



## Benji (16. Juli 2008)

sehe ich das richtig das ich für die dt. hochschulmeisterschaft hobby nur langstrecke fahren darf??
gibts irgendwo bilder von der strecke??

b


----------



## atomic66 (20. Juli 2008)

War im letzten Jahr auch dabei. Fand nur das Startgeschenk einen total Witz.

Gruß
Ben


----------



## doc-trialer (30. Juli 2008)

Wie sind die Anteile an Forstautobahn und Singletrails?
Wer kennt die Strecke gut?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pfalzbube (30. Juli 2008)

doc-trialer schrieb:


> Wie sind die Anteile an Forstautobahn und Singletrails?
> Wer kennt die Strecke gut?



Anstiege sind eigentlich alle auf Forstautobahnen und auch ein wenig Asphalt aber ganz schön. Abfahrt gibts zwei drei Trails, da ist so ein Hohlweg dabei den fand ich ganz schön spannend ...

Wenn Du einen Single-Trail Marathon fahren willst dann fahr Neustadt

www.radsportakademie.de


----------



## King-of-LA (1. August 2008)

Habt ihr euch schon angemeldet? Ich noch nicht, ich warte noch auf mein neues Fahrrad was diese Woche kommen müsste


----------



## King-of-LA (5. August 2008)

So, mein neues Bike ist jetzt, nach über 2 Monaten warten, auch gekommen 

jetzt muss ich mich die nächsten 7 Wochen ranhalten mit training das dass noch was wird


----------



## pfalzbube (5. August 2008)

Ich melde mich kurzfristig an, da wir am Tag vorher im Schwäbischen auf nem Geburtstag sind und ich nicht weiß, ob ich rechtzeitig heimkomme ......


----------



## klaus_winstel (5. August 2008)

Hi,
naja Orga war letztes Jahr ein Chaos! Leider nicht so toll. Vom Teilnehmerpräsent wollen wir gar nicht reden. Strecke ist rel. einfach, hat mir aber trotzdem gefallen, ein paar schöne Abfahrten sind schon drin, ausserdem ist sie landschaftlich recht schön. Und der erwähnte Hohlweg ist schon geil! Mal sehen ob ich dieses Jahr dabei bin, kommt drauf an ob ich schon wieder anständig fahren kann bis dahin...


----------

